# Quoi de neuf pour le nouvel Ipad?



## robindesbois (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je regarde pour acquérir un Ipad retina dernière génération mais voilà le nouveau pour Noel!
Avec cela petite promo en vue pour le 4...
Sait-on les caractéristiques du 5 à venir? A quoi doit-on s'attendre... surement IOS7 mais j'ai lu un truc au niveau écran aussi?
Je pense ne faire que de la présentation de photos de mes travaux avec cette tablette... donc voilà pourquoi je pensais au rétina... évidement le reste sera plus familiale comme usage tel que navigation et quelques jeux...
Pour la photo et email cela sera fait avec mon iphone qui ne me quitte pas...
Donc si le nouvel ipad aura sans doute aussi un appareil photo de 8mpx il ne concurrencera pas encore mon iphone4s...
Alors faut-il attendre? Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Lauange (17 Août 2013)

Perso, je n'attendrai pas, je prendrai le 4. Quand j'ai acheté mon Ipad 2, dans la même année il y en a eu 2 qui ont suivi. C'est vrai, je n'ai pas l'écran Rétina mais cela ne me gêne pas. Alors fonce.


----------



## robindesbois (18 Août 2013)

Merci à toi... Let´s go for the 4 ;-)


----------



## lineakd (18 Août 2013)

@robindesbois, perso, j'attendrai la nouvelle version ( dans moins de deux mois) pour le design (celui de l'ipad mini), le poids, un nouveau processeur, etc...


----------



## doupold (7 Septembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @robindesbois, perso, j'attendrai la nouvelle version ( dans moins de deux mois) pour le design (celui de l'ipad mini), le poids, un nouveau processeur, etc...



A mon avis, pour ton usage, fonces 

A mon avis, en dehors du design (idem iPad mini), les changements ne seront pas drastiques. Et vu l'utilisation que tu comptes en faire (ce qui est le plus important à mon avis pour décider), le iPad 4 actuel te satisfait plus que largement

Maintenant, cela dépend de l'urgence, et des conséquences de l'attente. S'il n'y a pas urgence, attendre te privera de deux mois d'utilisation de la bête, mais tu pourras en contrepartie acheter soit le iPad 4 moins cher (refurb par exemple), soit avoir un iPad 5 un peu plus cher, surdimensionné pour ton usage.

A toi de voir.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (8 Septembre 2013)

J'ai un iPad 4 avec lequel je fais pratiquement tout. 
Je sors de temps en temps mon MBP (comme aujourd'hui) mais je travaille tut le temps (cours et thèse) sur l'iPad et je ne ressens pas le besoin d'en changer d'ici peu.
C'est une bombe atomique. Je viens de m'acheter le clavier sans fil Apple pour taper la thèse et c'est encore mieux.
Et dans le sac à dos, j'arrive à en oublier qu'il est dedans, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec le MBP 13"...
Pour en rajouter une petite couche, je ne pense pas que je m'achèterai un nouvel ordinateur pour remplacer le MBP puisque l'iPad le fait très bien.


----------



## tropezina (8 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, je trouve un peu stupide d'acheter maintenant sachant que dans un mois environ le 5 sera là avec son lot d'améliorations.
Même si le 4 te suffit, à prix égal, qui peut le plus peut le moins.
Et la revente.....


----------

